# Arcus Tank | Design Overview



## HPBotha (27/2/18)

​
During the same development window of the Orange by Twisp range we set out to define and identify a top performing MTL tank. We knew that our MTL pen style devices were really great performers and that MTL tanks were few and far between. The Arcus Tank was designed to incorporate and improve on the capabilities and performance of our Clearo 2, Ion and Aero X devices, but in a 510 Tank body, accessible by all.






*ARCUS DESIGN:*

The design of the Arcus Tank is a new and unique look for a Twisp Tank - we like it because it echoes the design cues of high-end RTA and dripper tanks, which will resonate well with more experienced users coming from a Cloud Chasing perspective, but looking for a premium Flavour Chasing alternative. Veteran ECIGSSA members should be able to recognise the venerable Rose V1 and Russian. We further looked to our Twisp heritage and brought in Twisp Clearo 2 elements to firmly solidify the design language of our greatest MTL devices.

The Arcus Tank features a compact, all stainless steel, 22mm diameter body with metal PVD coating which is bonded to the metal and very hard-wearing. The Glass and Satin Finish gives this stylish Tank a premium look.
​
*AIRFLOW:*
With a new lever actuated airflow control system, users will be able to refine their draw for an effortless experience. This Tank features an airflow design that controls airflow with a horizontal, rotating disc that produces a smooth control through the range, further enhanced with a carefully designed Mouthpiece improving the MTL draw. Low noise and no whistle, the AFC system feels natural and controlled.


​


*DEDICATED MTL COIL:*
Unlike our Orange by Twisp Tanks (Cumulus and Nimbus), the Arcus Tank perform best using our 50/50 VG/PG flavours. With lower airflow and power, the focus is on flavour chasing. The Arcus’ 1.8Ω coil has excellent flavour production, often smoothing harsh flavours into a soft, creamy and luxurious experience. The 1.8 Ω Organic Cotton Coil features a simple push-in coil design, meaning swapping or removing coils is a pleasure as there is no unscrewing and the part you touch is dry - no more juice on your fingers. . The Coil forms a seal on the tank and does not leak when opened in any orientation.

​The Arcus is a dedicated, high performance Mouth Inhale Smart Tank for the discerning user. Care has been taken to choose a tank with excellent flavour delivery in a tight to medium airflow tank and atomizer head combination.

Please view our Product Overview post for more information on what makes the Arcus Tank so great.

*PS. Spare tank seals in Blue, Green, Orange and Pink are available at your nearest Twisp Kiosk. When purchasing an Arcus Tank + Vega Mini Mod, the coloured seals are free!*​

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (5/4/18)

I tried the Arcus and it does what it says.good mtl Atty but still on my want list

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


----------

